# Utiliser un iPad comme trackpad



## nemrod (20 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

Je recherche un application qui me permettrait d'utiliser mon iPad comme track pad pour commander mon Mac Mini branché à ma TV.

Si quelqu'un connait ?

Merci
Nemrod


----------



## r e m y (20 Mars 2013)

j'ai sur mon iPOD Touch une app du nom de TouchMouse 
Regarde si elle existe toujours et si elle fonctionne sur iPAD egalament


----------



## nemrod (20 Mars 2013)

Merci, je vais regarder.


----------



## r e m y (20 Mars 2013)

Je viens de voir également une appli qui est sans doute plus proche de ce que tu cherches: TouchPad


----------



## nemrod (20 Mars 2013)

Ah oui c'est ça, j'ai honte vu le nom j'aurais du le trouver.

Merci


----------

